# Completely prolapsed rectum...my poor Vegas..



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I am in the middle of moving and Trance and Vegas are at my new place in their kennel, and I check on them before and after work. No problems and they seem to enjoy being out in the country.

I went to check on them this morning only to discover the most horrifying thing...7" of Vegas's large intestine hanging out of his rear end. I called my mother who lives next door down the road for help. She helped me bandage his rear end and we took him immediately to the vet. 

The vet old me it was very serious and that the prognosis wasn't good. I vouched for surgery anyway. Its hard to make decisions like that for your pets...to put them down and out of suffering? or push them through the extra bit of pain an suffering to live a happy and full life afterwards? 

After thinking about it as long as I could bear, I opted for the surgery. It would have to be completely amputated...he may have to live with digestive problems, possibly incontinence....but I know we can get through it. He just didn't seem like he wanted to give up...and I couldn't bear to put down such a happy puppy thats so full of life....I hope I did the right thing.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

in the end what matters is what you and your dogs think is best personally i would have put him out of his misery poor pup hope he pulls through though


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

He wasn't in misery, he was properly medicated...it's just not that easy to kill off my family members. I'd gladly pay any price...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this happening to your dog.It's always really tough to make hard decisions like this.I think I probably would have done what you're doing,everything you can to make sure he survives.And maybe the outcome will be better then what the vet hopes for.My girls litter mate had the same thing happen to him.And he's doing great now,no issues at all!Good luck and I hope everything turns out ok.Keep us posted!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that happened! You did the right thing by giving him a chance, now the rest is up to him to make it through. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

Did you do the right thing or the wrong thing .. you did what your heart told you to do. And that is what is right. 

Please keep us posted on his status.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Best of healing luck to you - what a scary thing to go thru.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That would completely terrify me! I would have chosen the same route, however, and I am rooting for him, he can pull through!!

definitely keep us updated!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omgosh, Think positive, wishing you all the strength needed to get through this situation in order to help him pull through in remarkable strides ...
And what your doing is understandable I'd move mountains for my boy ....


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

How the heck does something like that happen? You did the right thing, every family pet deserve a chance to fight!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sending good healing thought your way. That is a shame it happened.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about vegas. don't be discouraged, do what you think is right. hopeful thoughts your way.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would never tell anyone to do this but if something like this happens and you are right there when it does you can wash the intestine off with saline solution and then put a little salt on it and push back in. This is what we had to do with a cow the vet was working on. It kept poping out so the farmer would push it back in. What the vet finnelly did was to put a few stitches in to hold the intestine in but allow the cow to relieve itself. Apperately this is a comman thing o happen in cattle. I have read about many times in my farmer mags.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my...So sorry to hear that. I'm keeping Vegas in my thoughts!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I don't think either decision would have been wrong, so you did the right thing.

I hope he pulls through


----------



## blueskidoo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi--I'm new to this forum but was looking for forums where other people were dealing with similar situations as I was. This situation sounded very close; I adopted a pit bull who had a severe prolapsed rectum as a puppy. He came into an animal shelter I worked at, at 4 weeks of age, and had to have all of his rectum and part of his colon removed. He now has to live with incontinence. I adopted him regardless; because I knew he deserved better than to sit in a shelter. How are you..and anyone else for that matter dealing with issues like this? Have you come across any diapers that work for this problem? Any advice would be great. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

blueskidoo said:


> Hi--I'm new to this forum but was looking for forums where other people were dealing with similar situations as I was. This situation sounded very close; I adopted a pit bull who had a severe prolapsed rectum as a puppy. He came into an animal shelter I worked at, at 4 weeks of age, and had to have all of his rectum and part of his colon removed. He now has to live with incontinence. I adopted him regardless; because I knew he deserved better than to sit in a shelter. How are you..and anyone else for that matter dealing with issues like this? Have you come across any diapers that work for this problem? Any advice would be great. Thanks everyone!!


wow good for you for adopting, so sorry for your pup to have to deal with this, he must feel horrible. this is an old thread, if you don't get any responses I would start a new one of your own. Welcome, BTW.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

not too many things scare me. but that would freak me out.
i've heard of it before. but does anyone know how common/uncommon it is? and is the rate of occurrence higher in certain breeds?


----------

